# Barrierefreie Appentwicklung für Android - Suche Codebeispiele



## marlem (27. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

hier gibt es Richtlinien zur barrierefreien Appentwicklung für Android:








						Make apps more accessible  |  Android Developers
					






					developer.android.com
				




Frage:
Weiß  jemand ob und wo es Codebeispiele gibt zur barrierefreien Appentwicklung für Android?


----------



## Flown (27. Apr 2020)

Hast du die beiden Links am Ende schon mal aufgerufen? Da ist genau das, nachdem du gesucht hast.


----------



## marlem (27. Apr 2020)

ohje, Du meinst das hier:








						Additional Resources for Accessibility  |  Android Developers
					

Make your app accessible to all users.




					developer.android.com


----------



## Flown (27. Apr 2020)

marlem hat gesagt.:


> ohje, Du meinst das hier:


 yes


----------



## marlem (27. Apr 2020)

komplett übersehen, sorry!


----------



## marlem (27. Apr 2020)

Habe es in Ruhe durchgeschaut. Codebespiele fehlen.
Zum Beispiel: was muß ich tun, damit ein Eingabefeld screenreadertauglich ist?


----------



## Flown (27. Apr 2020)

Warum folgst du den Links nicht: https://github.com/googlecodelabs/android-accessibility


----------



## marlem (27. Apr 2020)

sorry, irgendwie ist heute nicht mein Tag! Danke!


----------



## marlem (27. Apr 2020)

Hallo Android-Entwickler,

ich möchte mich bei Euch nochmal bedanken. Ich habe mit Eurer Hilfe Android Studio kapiert!
Ich konnte jetzt das Projekt BasicAndroidAccessibility in Android Studio öffnen, aktualisieren und dann im Emulator starten!
Das fühlt sich richtig gut an!

Danke!


----------

